# Trying to choose between Traeger or Oklahoma Joe



## viper12161 (Jul 6, 2020)

So I think I would like to pick up a pellet smoker.  I am trying to decide between a Traeger Pro Series 34 or an Oklahoma Joe Rider DLX.  ‎ The Rider seems a bit bigger and has a searing plate that I thought was kinda cool since that seemed to be the downfall of pellet smokers. Price wise they are pretty comparable. Anyone of have one or the other of these that can provide some input?  Curious on the searing plate on the Rider though....thought I read a review about things cooking faster if they are placed there. That's a decent amount of cooking area if so. I thought it had to be in high heat mode to utilize that, but maybe someone can fill me in.  

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 7, 2020)

There was a time a couple years back when I was considering a pellet pooper and signed up on the Traeger forum. I still get email notifications from them, seems like it's one problem after another, I'd steer clear. RAY


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 7, 2020)

My RecTec pellet grill will go as low as 170, and as high as 550.  It's been a solid performer for 6+ years.  The igniter rod finally started going on the fritz recently.  $40 fix.  Not too shabby!

Dave


----------



## Inscrutable (Jul 7, 2020)

You may want to look thru the sig files of the guys here for the more popular units owned ... there are a lot in that $500-1000 range ...you won’t see many Traegers ... You can draw your own conclusions


----------



## Buttah Butts (Jul 7, 2020)

I was a former traeger owner and have to say I had nothing but issues with it. I would stay clear. I went to a GMG Prime and it was better than traeger but still had issues with huge temp swings and rusting. I have since bought a Rec Tec and have to say that there is no comparison to the traeger or GMG. I do not have any experience with Oklahoma Joe products. Good Luck


----------



## viper12161 (Jul 7, 2020)

Ok...so upon further review.....the Traeger is off the table. Thank you for the input.  Now I am deciding between the Rec Tec 590 or the above Oklahoma Joe. Same cooking dimensions, but we are talking about a $300 price difference.  I must say, I am EXTREMELY impressed so far with Rec Tec customer saupport. I emailed them a couple of questions and had a response back in minutes each time.


----------



## Buttah Butts (Jul 7, 2020)

I don’t think anybody stands behind there products like Rec Tec does.


----------



## Inscrutable (Jul 7, 2020)

Since I don’t have a horse in this race yet, I refrained from recommendations until this surfaced. I’ve had a 590 and 700 in my cart for over a month ... finally getting to my deck expansion, and will pull the trigger on one of those. I’m a recovering engineer, and research/analyze ad nauseum (until my wife is nauseous), and the RecTec emerged fairly decidedly. With a bigger budget I might be looking at Yoder, Mak, etc ... Smaller probably Pit Boss ... CAN you make great food on just about anything? Sure. But I think you will find many hear heartily recommending RecTec if you can swing it.


----------

